# 3000 acres in Twiggs



## ts3600 (Apr 30, 2015)

T&R picked up some more land so will be needing a few more members.  $975 per year.  Awesome camp with water and electric.  Email me if interested at tsadler3600@gmail.com


----------



## ts3600 (May 13, 2015)

still got a few spots left


----------



## ts3600 (May 17, 2015)

btt


----------



## ts3600 (May 22, 2015)

Showing this weekend


----------



## barberboys (May 28, 2015)

Is dog hunting allowed


----------



## ts3600 (Jun 1, 2015)

barberboys said:


> Is dog hunting allowed



What kind?


----------



## ts3600 (Jun 4, 2015)

We will be showing club this weekend.  Call me at 478-952-6008 if you would like to see it


----------



## ts3600 (Jun 9, 2015)

Almost full 2 more spots open


----------



## catchdogs (Jun 9, 2015)

Is dog hunting for hogs allowed?


----------



## tyler2012 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Location*

Where in Twiggs is this located?


----------



## ckothe12 (Sep 10, 2015)

*PLz call 478-714-4199 if still have*

Thx


----------



## leo.hunting (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me please 6785485012 maria


----------



## Lineslider (Dec 23, 2015)

If you need members for the upcoming hunting season 2016/2017 please send me a message my friend and I are looking to join a lease next year. lineslider@yahoo.com


----------



## waldenjg (Dec 28, 2015)

Looking for a 2016 lease myself. PM me here or waldenjg@yahoo.com.


----------

